# Kittens need homes in Toledo, ohio * still need homes*



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

I have 7 kittens that I need to find homes for soon. 5 are 13 weeks old. 
Bear is a grey/brown male tabby with white paws. He is a little more mellow than the other kittens. 

Daisy is a grey/brown female tabby with white paws. She is a little princess kitty and likes to talk to you and follow you around.

Bosco is a light reddish brown male tabby. He is very playful and loves to have his belly rubbed. He is a big baby.

Jasmine is a black kitty with white on her chest, paws, and a tiny little stripe of white on her belly. She is also a little talker and she likes to lay with you.

Max is a black male kitty with white on his chest, paws, and a big stripe of white on his belly. He is the big boy and loves to give kisses.

I also have 2 kittens that are around 10 weeks old.
Blaze aka Fuzzy is a black male kitty with white paws, white on chest, belly and chin ( kind of looks like he has a little mask... sooo cute ). He is the sweetest little cat ever. Loves to lay with you and purrs when you pick him up.

Raven aka little girl is an all black kitten. She is kind of shy. She doesn't really like to be picked up. She needs a quiet home with someone that will work with her and not expect her to be a lap cat.
Raven and Blaze were born outside to a feral mom and she left them.

Need to find homes for them soon and I am having no luck. Please if you can give one of these sweet little babies a good home send me a pm and I will give you my email address.
Adoption fee is $25.


----------



## MurraysMomma (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm probably a bit late but...
I would possibly be interested in adopting one of the cuddly females. I am in NW ohio as well with family in the Toledo area. 
Are these kittens from verifyed Feline Lukemia and FIV negative parents? If not, have the kittens been tested? I adopted a Lukemia positive cat unknowingly before and it was a truely heartbreaking ordeal that I do not want to ever have the misfortune of repeating. 
Have the kittens had their first shots/wormings?


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi sooooo sorry i didn't see this reply sooner. I still have all of them. I have sent you a pm with my email adress.


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi.... I still need to find homes for all of them.
Blaze has now been named Buddy and I think we are going to keep him and Raven unless they can be adopted together because they are so close. Anyone out there that can give one or two of these guys a home please PM me or send me an email at [email protected] with cats in the title so it doesn't get accidentally deleted. I really don't think we can keep 8 cats ( 7 kittens, but 8 including the mom). They are now around 7 months old and should be spayed/neutured soon. I am on a waiting list for a low cost spay/neuter program.


----------

